# Newbie Looking for feedback on Snowboards



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey guys and gals . Its great to have finally found a snowboard forum . I have a question I am hoping fellow snowboarders can answer for me . I am a few weeks away from purchasing snowboarding equipment . I am just having a hard time figuring out what snowboard to buy . 
I am new to this sport , have gone a few times . Certainly not a slope demon yet , but I know I am going to stick with the sport so I dont want to buy a cheap board that will get trashed . I would like a good quality board without going overboard on a snowboard based on just its name . 
I have heard people say ..................... If you are new dont buy a K2 , buy a RIDE board , Burton boards are nice , but they are too expensive etc......... So my question is I have seen DC boards , Burton , Ride , K2 , Rossignol , Saloman , etc.. What is a good board for someone like me ? I dont know enough about the sport to understand much about the grooves of the board , and what a board is made of , so I dont know if that helps or not . Although I know most people ask what kind of riding I will be doing , and the answer is STRICTLY mountain boarding . Another words I wont be doing crazy stuff , just on beginners slopes for quite awhile . If anyone could give me feedback on what board is good for someone in my shoes , and what boards suck and all that I would appreciate it . Thanks so much . I am excited to now have a forum to ask my questions to . Thanks everyone


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Height?
Weight?
Boot Size?

You want an All-Mountain Board?


----------



## Volnutz (Dec 26, 2009)

I was in the same boat as you a month ago and I ended up getting a K2 Parkstar at an awesome price, not exactly a beginers board though. I wanted a Lib Tech TRS but not willing to pay $550-600 for a board. I new the Parkstar wasn't a beginers board going into it but I wanted something that I could grow into and not grow out of quickly. Snowboarding is hard at first, very hard, and then you pick it up quickly so my advise would be get a board that you will grow into. I just got back from a trip with the Parkstar and it's awsome when I rode it right, but punishing if I didn't. Don't be afraid to get a more advanced board you will progress quickly either way you just may hurt a little more the next day. If moneys not an object look into the Lib Tech/GNU, nothing but good things said about them same with NS boards. Now that I have I I'm a K2 fan, their highend stuff gets high praises. Demo if you can, and make sure you get the right size for you. Good luck with your search.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

where do you plan on riding most of the time? snow conditions and the mtn are significant factors in the kind of rider we become and equipment we use. At the local mtn there is no real park but there is great terrain and highly variable snow conditions...so local riders are known for being good at steep technical terrain and hard glazed ice to very deep poo but not so much for park...actually are park skills are probably laughable by most folks standard.


----------

